# My Goodwill find!!!!



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I was so tickled to find this top at Goodwill tonight!:banana::banana:As I was spreading it out a woman was looking over my shoulder asking if I was going to take it and when I said yes, she asked what I was going to do with it! She had a couple of others in her cart that I didn't get to before her and she was telling me that she cuts them up to make pillows!:hammer:

I tried to resize these before posting, so forgive me if they don't come out right!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo! They did come out smaller!

This pattern is called a Pontiac Star/Periwinkle and this particular top is all hand pieced(not the best though) and although I haven't measured it, it's somewhere around 7'x8'. At least queen size.


----------



## Snow Hampshire (Nov 11, 2012)

How lovely! That is a beautiful find. I think I have to poke around Goodwill more often


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a really good find.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Love it...I got this very nice quilt at Goodwill for only $10.00










I love finding such nice things for a good price!! 

Marsha


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Both of those are steals! It's never even occurred to me to look at Goodwill for tops... I've found a few on eBay but they aren't usually quite as cheap.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I get a lot of fabric at Goodwill.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, what a find! Lukcy you!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW....................
Both are great finds.....
Both are BEAUTIFUL ....
bopeep


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes a very lucky find for both. Our GW here doesn't seem to even care to put out anything related to sewing anymore or it is being grabbed up right away. I never see anything that is remotely related to sewing here.


----------

